# Soft Kibble?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Ziwipeak is a good air dried food. So is Real Meat dog food. Both are kind of soft. Not cheap but okay for a small dog. I am a raw feeder and I will say that in general vets know very little about diet. Raw in general can't possibly cause pancreatitis. But certainly a raw diet that is high in fat is probably going to cause the same problems as a kibble diet that is high in fat. Raw is simply the state of the food and will affect the bioavailability and absorption of nutrients. But it won't inherently cause pancreatitis.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Half of Peggy's diet is Honest Kitchen Clusters, which she likes so much, I feed them to her as training treats.









THE HONEST KITCHEN Grain-Free Beef Whole Food Clusters Dry Dog Food, 20-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy The Honest Kitchen Grain-Free Beef Whole Food Clusters Dry Dog Food, 20-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





They're crunchy, but not as dense as regular kibble, and if you add a little water to them, you get a very yummy (apparently! lol) mush.

Alternatively, you can buy their dehydrated food, which requires that you add water before serving:









THE HONEST KITCHEN Chicken Recipe Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food, 2-lb box - Chewy.com


Buy The Honest Kitchen Chicken Recipe Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food, 2-lb box at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Both travel well, assuming you have access to water. And both come in multiple formulas (grain-free or inclusive, beef, chicken, turkey, etc.).


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Have you tried adding a little hot water to her usual kibble and see if that softens it? I used to do that with Noodle’s puppy food and it soaked all the water up and went soft 😊


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

that_poodle_noodle said:


> Have you tried adding a little hot water to her usual kibble and see if that softens it? I used to do that with Noodle’s puppy food and it soaked all the water up and went soft 😊


Yes, I usually add the broth from the chicken water at dinner time..we used to go on adventures (in the good ‘ol days lol) and I could just bring along a zip lock of kibble for dinner time..I don’t know why I’m worrying about this now as we have not/don’t go anywhere🤣


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Half of Peggy's diet is Honest Kitchen Clusters, which she likes so much, I feed them to her as training treats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I haven’t tried this line I will look into it!


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Raindrops said:


> Ziwipeak is a good air dried food. So is Real Meat dog food. Both are kind of soft. Not cheap but okay for a small dog. I am a raw feeder and I will say that in general vets know very little about diet. Raw in general can't possibly cause pancreatitis. But certainly a raw diet that is high in fat is probably going to cause the same problems as a kibble diet that is high in fat. Raw is simply the state of the food and will affect the bioavailability and absorption of nutrients. But it won't inherently cause pancreatitis.


Thank you, I don’t know why I thought Ziwipeak Only made treats, I will look into these!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I feed Health Extension Whitefish and bison kibble it is the smallest kibble








On top a dime 








The prescription kibble I feed Bea.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Pineapplepoodle said:


> Hi does anyone have recommendations for small sized kibble that’s not rock hard? Is there any suck thing?
> My toy recently had most of her teeth removed, and we are on Fromm salmon; because it’s the smallest round kibble I could find, but it’s very dense/hard and starting to be an issue now.
> I had my other dog on freeze dried duck patties..but after the vet suggested raw may not be safe for my 3-pounder, and also my other dog now has pancreatitis and I know logically it’s probably not because I used to feed him the freeze dried duck but I’m doing a weird association thing and nervous to start another dog on it.
> We also add boiled chicken and veggies, but I’d like an alternative for times when (if ever again🤷🏻‍♀️😕) we are on the road/emergencies and don’t have access to chicken, etc..


My Jasper no longer has any teeth. I thought that meant canned food for the rest of his life, but he actually struggled eating canned food after his surgery. I soak his kibble (Farmina for small dogs) in water in between meals and add a topper, and he eats his food just fine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I always soaked Gracie's kibble, and she did a lot of travelling. Three cross-country trips! And many camping trips, hotel vacations, etc. 

For convenience, I would portion her kibble into mini ziploc snack bags, always carried along a small stainless steel food bowl, and kept fresh water on hand in one of these (for soaking and for drinking):



https://www.costco.com/snapware-pyrex-18-piece-glass-food-storage-set.product.100358145.html



My absolute favourite food storage system!

I found hot or cold water softened the kibble equally, but if I had a toy-sized mouth and very few teeth, I'd probably prefer the HK dehydrated food, which travels just as well. 

One cup equals a pound of food when rehydrated.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

You can try N&D Pet Food. First try a sample to see if your puppy likes it.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

You can also soak your current kibble in warm, but not hot, water for a few minutes and then feed it. Try not to leave it out for more than 2 hours.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Olive Love said:


> You can try N&D Pet Food. First try a sample to see if your puppy likes it.


N&D is not soft. It's actually extremely dense compared to other kibbles I've fed.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

twyla said:


> I feed Health Extension Whitefish and bison kibble it is the smallest kibble
> View attachment 469036
> 
> On top a dime
> ...


Is it prescription only? That’s what our Fromm kibble looks like too but very hard!


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I’ve been trying to do the soaking thing...and she seems to be absolutely disgusted by it🤦🏻‍♀️. We go through these periods I think where they get tired of the flavor of their kibble..and pre-COVID, I was the nightmare customer that would go down all the food aisles at the pet supply asking ridiculous questions/examining all the packages, but I can’t do that now and it’s so frustrating lol


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Grizzly Pet Products has a great small kibble that isn’t too dense.


----------

